# my leopards



## alice (Jul 24, 2008)

bobby (who i think is female) 

and tiny willy who i think could turn out to be male even though hes 8 months old







hope you like them


----------



## Isa (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice pictures Alice.

Bobby and Tiny Willy are 2 beautiful torts


----------



## alice (Jul 24, 2008)

thank you isa


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful torts!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 24, 2008)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Alice, whether Girls or Boys they are beautiful.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Jul 24, 2008)

Very cute Leo's Alice!


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Jul 24, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jul 24, 2008)

To to cute!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 24, 2008)

Simply lovely! Great pictures!


----------



## evin (Jul 30, 2008)

you have nice leopards


----------



## alice (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you so much every one for your lovely comments. 


x


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 30, 2008)

we all here on TF love pics. so please do keep sending them and sharing your loved ones with us!


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Aug 5, 2008)

they are so pretty!! i definitely think a leopard will be my next tortoise.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 6, 2008)

They both look great Alice  or is that Alicia 

Danny


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 6, 2008)

They are sooo... cute!!!

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Jenn1 (Aug 6, 2008)

How sweet is that


----------



## diggertort (Aug 11, 2008)

2 cute good luck with them


----------



## Hunter (Aug 13, 2008)

Stunning! great pics


----------

